# Princess of the Orca's



## MedicPrincess (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok...so the queen of all psych patients is here.  And she's not mean crazy, she is funny crazy.  

So she is sitting at my desk telling me all about being Elvis's psychic twin and how they both (her and Elvis) both had twins that died at 4 months of age and that makes them psychic twins.  Suddenly she jumps up and declares she needs to go smoke.

But don't worry she says, she doesn't inhale.  So I am like, OK President Clinton.  But she goes on to tell me that she is really an Orca, and her and her elders all sit in a circle and smoke ceremoniously.  Its not to inhale or enjoy it, but its a ceremony all her and her Orca elders do.

The nurses come for her as she is walking out and take her to her bed.  While she is back there she begins to holler "Wheres our Princess?"  Everyone is ignoring her yelling, like they do with most psych patients, I grab her a blanket that she is yelling she wants.  

When I get into her room, she says "OHHH Princess! You shouldn't be doing that hard labor.  Your the Princess of all of Orcas.  You need to go rest before our ceremony."

So wait...i am the Princess of Whales???  Isn't she dead??:thinking:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 13, 2005)

Wales......


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 14, 2005)

:whatchutalkingabout


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 14, 2005)

Heh

Orca whales... *DIES*

Princess either shes sayin ya smell like fish or your fat.....\

I doubt your either and wouldnt have taken it as much of a compliment though I must say I read to deep into things


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 14, 2005)

I wish i was a princess!!!


----------



## VinBin (Dec 14, 2005)

40sCutest said:
			
		

> I wish i was a princess!!!


 
:whatchutalkingabout


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 14, 2005)

That's right vin, even a princess of the orcas.

All my psych patients aren't funny. One of them told me he wanted to blow my head off and then he told me he wanted to take me out to dinner...
not the most fun I've ever had, believe it or not.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 14, 2005)

lol 40s, I can bet he wasn't fun.  Of course all our Psych patients arent fun.  There was the guy who took me out dislocating my shoulder, or the guy last night who couldn't decide if we were all M/F's who deserved it when he yanked out his thing and urninated all over his room or if we were all SOB's that required him spitting on us.  The first was easily solved by 4 point restriants, the secong with a mask.  

But I am an eternal optimist, glass half full, the sun always shines kind of person.  So even with patients like that guy last night, I can always think back to the one patient that proved to me she wasn't completly nuts when she called me a Princess    (of course, the DR says thats what confirmed the diagnosis for him; )  )


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

My last pysch patient was interesting. We we sent out for an overdose, and had to wait for the police...which in our county takes 30-45 minutes. So after they secured the scene we go in.  He turns out to be drunk and unhappy that the police, fire dept, and EMS is all in his house.  He refused EMS outright, so we got our gear and headed for the door.  The police and fire dept stayed behind to ask him a few more questions. Next thing I know the firemen are running from the house screaming " he's got a gun, he's got a gun".  The fine law enforcement officers had already got in the patrol cars when this occured, so they jump out and run back in the house.  I guess thats why we have a cop-o-meter system in our county.  The firemen tear out of the yard like crazy, and I decide that we should leave as well, but with less haphazardness than the FD.  After all is said and done the police take the mans bullets and leave him with his gun, and we all go on our merry way.

Makes me wonder who is more crazy, the patients or the police.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 14, 2005)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder who is more crazy, the patients or the police.


 
LOL...I sense a poll coming on....


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 14, 2005)

hey now keep in mind that SOME of us here are law enforcement.. Police arent crazy just the  people that think they know it all...and over react quickly rather then thinking clearly.....

or the short cops suffering from Napoleans complex


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

Celtictigeress said:
			
		

> hey now keep in mind that SOME of us here are law enforcement..



I wasnt referring to you Tigress, just stating a sad fact that sometimes the police academy will push through a group of brain dead robots and pass them off on the poor citizens as cops!  On the other side of things some of my best friends are cops, Tigress included...not to make this a long tangent, but the police need some policing around here.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 16, 2005)

*snickers*trying to weasle out of it

No doubt, Usually cops are like you siad pushed through here..as are the officers for corrections.l.. the troopers here with exceptions are just as bad. But then...THEN they give them get this a LOADED weapon


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's an idea: Give all the paramedics guns to keep on the trucks.  Then if you need to clear a scene you don't have to wait the requisit HOUR on the pd to get there and determine that things are safe.  Not that I havent gone into a scene that the law said was safe and then a gunfight break out!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 16, 2005)

Please refrain from using guns and EMS in the same sentence. We have already made that roundy-round.....


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well see the thing is our state considered it right after 9-11, and I mean really considered it to the point of asking the attorney general for his legal opinion...which at the time that attorney general was known for doing less than smart things, such as arming all the paramedics and firefighters.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 16, 2005)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> Please refrain from using guns and EMS in the same sentence. We have already made that roundy-round.....



<<<<Ducks for cover (again) mg:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 16, 2005)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> <<<<Ducks for cover (again) mg:


 

LOL....more like, "has his finger on the _locked thread _button again!


----------



## Jon (Dec 17, 2005)

Funny thing is that during the 2 weeks I spent in Baton Rouge, I saw many medics/EMT's wearing pistols in plain view.

Many of the other folks were carring BIG knives.

Jon


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 19, 2005)

Jon-  I think the reason for that is in that area the Medics are also their own Law Enforcement.

I remember my instructor when I was getting my first responder talking about being a medic in La.  He told us a story about his partner having to treat a patient and he provided the "scene security" so to speak (or vise aversa).

Not sure if it still that way, but it sounds like it.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Well after more research, medics here do carry guns! At least the SWAT medics do, but they have to be locked up tighter then the White House on election day.  Now, all I have to do is find a SWAT team in need of a medic....


----------



## Jon (Dec 19, 2005)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> Jon-  I think the reason for that is in that area the Medics are also their own Law Enforcement.
> 
> I remember my instructor when I was getting my first responder talking about being a medic in La.  He told us a story about his partner having to treat a patient and he provided the "scene security" so to speak (or vise aversa).
> 
> Not sure if it still that way, but it sounds like it.


Nope... these were regular EMS folks from across the country who came to "help out" - some appeared to ALSO be LEO's, but some just seemed to enjoy the "wild west" outlook.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey where can I sign up to be one of these gun toting medics...there are a few parts of town I wouldnt feel safe in a tank...and to think FEMA said they had things in LA under control


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 25, 2006)

*Intresting Twist*

Well it would seem as though I am not the Princess of Orcas anymore.

The person who was quickly becoming my favorite psych patient (because she was funny), discovered one of the not so funny things she was paranoid about was true this weekend.

She was found murdered in her home.  They are saying on the radio this morning they got the guy.  He checked into a San Diego VA hospital and told the cops there what he had done here.

from www.weartv.com

_*Okaloosa Murder Suspect Sought*
by: __bpresken@sbgnet.com _

_A warrant has been issued in the murder of an Okaloosa county woman.
The 53 year old was found dead in her home.
_
_(She) had already been dead for several days when she was found Saturday... 
...Deputies say there were obvious signs of a struggle.
Neighbors say the former lawyer from California had been living in the Wright community for about a year...._
_....please call the Okaloosa county sheriff's office....If you have any information
_


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 25, 2006)

I don't know how I ever missed this post.. She was a former lawyer? No wonder she was nuts. Well Princess, looks like you're going to have take her place among the elders now...

That was mean I shouldn't kid, I'm sorry she was murdered, it isn't fair...Human or whale.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Jan 27, 2006)

wow....

the more I read tings like this.. the more I worry.... Murdered *shudders* Ill never understand the Human race


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 27, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> <<<<Ducks for cover (again) mg:


 


Duck and Cover?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 27, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> She was found murdered in her home.


 

Knocking off your patients now? 

Was the killer a Whale fisherman from Wales?


----------



## Celtictigeress (Jan 27, 2006)

omgs I love the duck and cover from ebaums!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 27, 2006)

I believe that would be duct* and cover.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yea princess, are you that bored that you have to generate your own calls? J/K- its sad that your pt was murdered, but seems to be alot of that going around this year...just last night someone was murdered outside of one of the local restaurants...one that EMS frequents regularly I might add...and the man was murdered by 3 teenager in an attempt to rob the place...now 4 lives are ruined, one dead from murder, the other 3 facing murder 1, and we love the death penalty here in SC...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 27, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> Yea princess, are you that bored that you have to generate your own calls? J/K- its sad that your pt was murdered,


 

Well you know...things had gotten pretty boring around here.  The holidays are over so all our Psych patients seem to have been either just plain ole boring depressed with suicidal ideation or Psychotic Homocidal Paranoid Schizophrenics that get their Haldol dose before even getting untied from the EMS stretcher.

I'll miss her.  She was fun.  She wasn't mean at all, and always paid her portion of the insurance when she was either being discharged or admitted.  She really was helpful in me reaching my collection goal each month.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 28, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> Yea princess, are you that bored that you have to generate your own calls? J/K- its sad that your pt was murdered, but seems to be alot of that going around this year...


 
Just this year huh...h34r: I am going to ponder that statement some to see if I can apply it to the system I work in...


----------



## Jon (Jan 30, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Duck and Cover?


OMG..... My 8th grade American History teacher played that video for us....  I STILL remember it...

Jon


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 30, 2006)

Um, Jon, did you also help your daddy dig a bomb shelter in the back yard in the early 60's when that madman parked nukes 90 miles of the coast of FL?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 30, 2006)

I believe that would have been 20+ years prior to Jon responding to the Delivery room.


----------



## Stevo (Jan 30, 2006)

wacker, that's from the old civil defense flick, been around since christ was a corporal iirc

~S~


----------



## Jon (Jan 31, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> Um, Jon, did you also help your daddy dig a bomb shelter in the back yard in the early 60's when that madman parked nukes 90 miles of the coast of FL?


Nope.... I would have watched it about 1999, during the Y2K panic....

The teacher had shown it to his classes every year when he started to talk about "Civil Defense" and shelters


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm aware of that. That is why I posted it. DUCK and COVER


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> Um, Jon, did you also help your daddy dig a bomb shelter in the back yard in the early 60's when that madman parked nukes 90 miles of the coast of FL?


 

That was in the Hunt for Red October too.


----------

